# Asterix



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Folks

Here is a pic of our newest family member, Asterix. He is four months old. His blood test was taken today for his passport.

I would like advice from you if you travel with your dog. I need to know things like:
1. How did you train your dog to wait patiently in the van while you went out?
2. How long can you leave your dog in the van?
3. At what age did you start the training?
4. What about smaller vehicles (ie normal car at Tesco/Asda/etc)?
Any other advice?

Although we have owned dogs before circumstances were very different, and we didn't travel with them.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

what a cute dog, Mine is too old to travel with us in the van, (small van), but there are lots of people on here who's dogs travel with them, wont be long before you get an answer, Anne


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I would like advice from you if you travel with your dog. I need to know things like: 

Hi Ivy,
Our resident dog expert is somewhere in Italy (with his Dog Oscar) I will attempt to answer on his behalf untill he picks up on this thread

Q-1. How did you train your dog to wait patiently in the van while you went out? 
A-Give him a seat or seatbelt to chew on

Q-2. How long can you leave your dog in the van? 
A 3.2 nanno seconds, after which he will lock you out

Q-3. At what age did you start the training?
A- myself, never! the dog2 years too late

Q-4. What about smaller vehicles (ie normal car at Tesco/Asda/etc)? 
A- He will eat any car any size, Oscar would not be seen dead at ASDA

Any other advice? 
Get A Cat
Geo :wink: 
Edit sorry Ivy some serious answers will be along shortly


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

1. How did you train your dog to wait patiently in the van while you went out?
Shut the door 

Or, preferably, the first time you do it, do so after a good long walk so all it wants to do is have a kip.

2. How long can you leave your dog in the van? 
Long enough for an evening meal & chat in the pub, or a bike or scooter ride. Never if it's sunny and hot.

3. At what age did you start the training? 
8 weeks

4. What about smaller vehicles (ie normal car at Tesco/Asda/etc)? 
Any other advice? 

If there is any travel behaviour you don't like, nip it in the bud by short trips to pleasurable walk etc.

Training a dog is easy if you picture yourself as a dog on the receiving end. Be clear, consistent and always get the behaviour you want, even at great inconvenience to yourself at the time. Oodles of firm patience and love.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs on holiday*

Geo - what can I say!

Well in answer to your post - I have the dog from hell, who did lock me out of the van - as Pam, Geo and son know all too well.

Oscar chew a car seatbelt - never - it just happened and cost 112 euros to replace.

A lot depends on what moods he is in.

On arrival at a site, he will not stay on his own at all - he is too nosey. Once settled, he will stay alone a couple of hours but gets bored easily, so I leave the Tv or radio on and leave his toys out.

Training him - well he was six when I collected him from rescue and is very, very stubborn. He has been to training school - two different ones - and the owners said he was past help! He is a Weimaraner after all.

I think you need to start at a young age as possible because if he does not get used to being left at a young age, you will be in a no win situation.

When I acquired Oscar, he would not even stay in the house without going mad. After working with a trainer, I did get round this by going out for about 1 minute and coming back, increasing it to two minutes etc and so on.

It is the same with the van, I shut him in and walk off. He still goes mad sometimes and yet other times, he just goes to sleep.

To be fair, I prefer to have him with me anyway, but I do make a point of leaving him so that he does not develop separation anxiety - although the vet and the trainers said that he has this anyway.

When you do leave him and return, do not fuss him. Ignore him for the first few moments - I know it is difficult. Equally, when you go out, just go. Don't go fussing him and so on.

I must say Geo your perception of Oscar puddleduck is very good, but he does shop at ASDA at Sutton in Ashfield! Prefers Tesco though for the points - like father like son.

Russell


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*pet behaviour*

if any one finds serious answers to your questions..please let us know.
we've rescued a miniature doberman pincer.he's a real git...is only the same size as a 'handbag', but could tear your hand off!great guard dog though...but he guards everything....the only good thing is he does'nt chew our MH interior....only people and other dogs..cats rabbits..rats..birds...got thrown out of dog borstal..wish i could send a picture.imagine a tiny doberman with massive ears....thats him.....had his bits removed....(gooleys) made no difference...6 month travel coming up...watchout you continental cousins.........radar reg is coming to a town near you!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: pet behaviour*



slaphead said:


> if any one finds serious answers to your questions..please let us know.
> we've rescued a miniature doberman pincer.he's a real git...is only the same size as a 'handbag', but could tear your hand off!great guard dog though...but he guards everything....the only good thing is he does'nt chew our MH interior....only people and other dogs..cats rabbits..rats..birds...got thrown out of dog borstal..wish i could send a picture.imagine a tiny doberman with massive ears....thats him.....had his bits removed....(gooleys) made no difference...6 month travel coming up...watchout you continental cousins.........radar reg is coming to a town near you!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


Sounds like a German Pinscher - they look like mini dobermans! Friend has one, runs like a flippin whippet!

I will post answers to travelling with Dogs when I get a bit more time - I am at work and need to look busy!!

We have lived in the van for 2 1/2 years - 18 months of that with The Boadacea - our Staffie so we have lots of experience here!! :lol:

EDIT: She has lived with us since she was 4 1/2 weeks old and she has always lived in the van.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Ivys,

We have 4 dogs all different types and ages, the youngest is a Jack Russell Terror ( no spelling mistake :wink: )

Hi Folks

Here is a pic of our newest family member, Asterix. He is four months old. His blood test was taken today for his passport.

I would like advice from you if you travel with your dog. I need to know things like: 
1. How did you train your dog to wait patiently in the van while you went out?

They have a long walk get back have something to eat and pass out usually. If they haven't had a walk they will usually sit on various seats and watch for us, the JR learnt if he bounces on the horn someone comes running, so are in process of finding a wheel cover.

2. How long can you leave your dog in the van?

We try not to leave them longer than about 3 hours daytime or 4 - 5 evening, if it gets dark we do leave a light on as one of our dogs is scared of the dark.

3. At what age did you start the training?

From the time we got them really, they go in the back of the car with a dog guard to keep them there, although at first the JR used to sit on my lap in the front to stop him from getting trodden on and to stop him upsetting the others by trying to "love" them, he sulks in the back now but is well behaved. All of the dogs love the van and have their own spots in it. We have extra rugs down on long trips as our "old lady" at 17 sometimes finds that comfort stops are too far apart.

4. What about smaller vehicles (ie normal car at Tesco/Asda/etc)?

I have taken the JR to the supermarket when he was younger he sits in the front and waits, he did give me heart failure one time when he managed to get through the pull over boot cover into the boot and I thought he had escaped!

Any other advice?

Patience, firmness more patience lots and lots of love and be consistent, if a type of behavior is right from the start it will always have to be right. A puppy can't be praised for something that is cute or harmless on a tiny dog and one day it is wrong when he is older or larger.

We have an open fire and burn logs, when the dogs were younger and teething we let them have logs and sticks to chew on (hard wood only never pine) we have never had any furniture chewing problems. Did get a bit messy from time to time but worth it for no holes in anything expensive.

We have made sure that all of our dogs are friendly when approached if eating and you can even take bones, chews and food away from them and they won't snap or growl. Our kids are old enough to know, but we have friends with young children and one day may have grandkids about the house, and we want the dogs to be friendly in all circumstances. Saying that if anyone new comes to the door they always take a few steps back if they don't know the dogs. All noise and teeth but will drown anyone in drool given the chance. 
We do find though that having more than one dog means that they always have company and the youngers dogs learnt a lot from the older dogs too.

Asterix looks gorgeous hope he is a great car and van dog for you.

Tina


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*german pinscher*

gerz...i think you're right....as he does run like a flippin' whippet!

really funny to watch.....cor...has he got a temper though.

my better half went to feed him tonight....he nearly had her hand off!

i'm gonna have a word with that hard looking foul mouthed git from dog borstal.....reggie will be a challenge for him! :wink:


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks to all for the advice.

Pity Morocco is out for dogs. I love the look of the place.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

we were in a local garden centre the other day, they had a 'pet' section & Sylv was quite taken with a budgie . . I wonder if they travel well or can be trained to bark like a big dog if anyone tries to break in, also can you take dickie birds in & out of the country ? I'm sure it would enjoy some nice warm weather


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,
We have a 5? year old Staffie called Covi, whom we rescued some 2 years ago, from a fate worse than life.
He used to run away every chance he got, every time the door was opened, but since we took him in, he will happily sit in the open doorway, watching the world go by.
When we are away in the motorhome, he loves to curl up in the passenger footwell when we are on the move, but when we are on site, he loves to sit on the driver's seat, and enjoy the view. I was amazed last year how cool the van stays even on the hottest days. We open the roof lights, and leave a fan on, and make sure he has plenty water in his bowl.
We don't leave him in for more than a couple of hours at most while we do the shopping, as he comes with me everywhere.
Like most things, it seems to be down to luck, as I had friends whose collie ate his seats.
Bob


----------

